# what gun at 100 yards



## derrickoh01 (May 21, 2008)

I have property that I want to hunt yotes. The longest shot available is around 100 yards and wanted to know the best gun to buy and not be over kill like the 22-250 or 223. Will a 22long be accurate at that distance with enough power. I dont have a ton of money to spend on another gun


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

the .223 will be all you need. If you want a little more power then the 22-250 is in order. The .22LR should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Very sound advice!

Jaybic


----------



## kpj17hmr (Feb 12, 2008)

.22lr not a good idea a 223 will not "over Kill" a yote at 100 yards


----------



## derrickoh01 (May 21, 2008)

Original poster: I was at Dicks Sporting goods and the guy tells me that a .17 cal with have enought power to take one at 100 yards and is very accurate. But after reading some of the other posts I'm not sure. Some people say yes and some no.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, I'll go along with the guys that say no. Twice this winter I had less than perfect shot placement and never recovered the coyote, and that was at 100 yards with a 223. Coyotes are tough animals, and the guys that talk about shooting them with a 17 rimfire don't have that many dead coyotes to make a good judgement. Kill ten and don't loose any and I will be impressed. However, you better have a video, because I will not believe it without proof.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll piggy-back Plainsman on this one. Leave the 17 in the closet. 
xdeano


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

You said .17 cal. If you are talking about a .17 centerfire, it will work fine. I own one, and have shot (and recovered) many coyotes with it. If you are talking about the .17 rimfire then no, it is not a good choice.


----------



## derrickoh01 (May 21, 2008)

yea, the one at Dicks is a centerfire. I know the cost of ammo is less with the .17cal and the gun I was looking at was about $50.00 cheaper including the scope. I was also thought that I could use the .17 squirell hunting


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

derrickoh01 said:


> yea, the one at Dicks is a centerfire. I know the cost of ammo is less with the .17cal and the gun I was looking at was about $50.00 cheaper including the scope. I was also thought that I could use the .17 squirell hunting


You better check that gun out at Dick's. Something is confusing me here. If it is a centerfire it will vaporize squirrel. Also, I doubt that a centerfire is legal to shoot squirrel in any state, but I could be wrong. If it's a rimfire it's a great long range squirrel rifle, but not good for coyote. Your not going to find anything other than a shotgun or bow that will double for squirrel and coyote.
If it was centerfire it's a great coyote round at your stated limit of 100 yards. I think everyone would agree with that, but we were thrown off when you stated you have read that many think it's to small. Most think the 17 rimfire is not enough while at the same time most think that the 17 centerfire is good.


----------



## derrickoh01 (May 21, 2008)

Sorry to confuse you. I know for sure it is a centerfire, or at least the one he was talking about they didnt have one in stock but showed me the ammo and was centerfire ammo. If I bought the rim fire I would be able to use that on squirell and thought or was wondering if it would be good for coyottes as well. But most of the feedback is saying no.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

22mag or 22hornet


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes whare are all the 22 mag and hornet fans!!!! BTW you can use anything on squirrel just don't shoot skylined shots, and if you eat them use fmj ammo.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

do you have a shotgun? if your longest shot would be 100 yards; your better off saving your money on a new gun and use your full choke and some buck shot or a tight waterfowl choke and goose loads, or dead coyote loads. with some of the loads available, and time spent at the patterning board, a 60 yard kill is not out of the realm, with slugs your easily capable of anchoring a yote at 100 yards.


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

17hmr perfect gun at 100 yards ive killed yotes at 200 with one


----------



## kferris (Sep 12, 2008)

60 yards with a .17 HMR with 17 gr ballistic tips. I am not saying this a good gun for coyotes just had to share this pic. Also this shot won me a bottle of crown. :beer:


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

i third the 22 hornet


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

223 or 22-250 is the way to go. a 22 lr will work if youre shooting them at 20 feet away. a 17 is shooting a 17 grain bullet, that 22 is throwing a bigger bullet (slower speed and less power of course) they are nothing much more than squirrel and rabbit and gopher calibers. a 223 and 22 250 or even a 243 are good guns. if you dont have alot of money look into a savage. they arent a kimber or cooper but theyll do the job just fine.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

hit this one with a 130gr .270


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

if your saving the fur dont use the 130 gr cuz as u can see that thing got messed up :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

deerblazer93 said:


> if your saving the fur dont use the 130 gr cuz as u can see that thing got messed up :sniper:


Ive seen a .223 do that too though. Angle has alot to do with it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Get out the dental floss!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

from what it looks like to me the coyote might have to go to a surgeon..... dental floss wont fix that hole.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll throw in my two cents worth and say go for the .223. It's accurate, versatile, fairly cheap, has low recoil, and is easy to find.


----------



## Dead Nuts (Dec 4, 2008)

what are the thoughts on a 204..ive heard good things..


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

204 is very accurate, expensive ammo, wind pushes the bullet around


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> from what it looks like to me the coyote might have to go to a surgeon..... dental floss wont fix that hole.


I could sew it. 8)


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

mine would be in the emergency room......


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

On the 204, for under a 100 yds you won't notice much wind drift. Maybe a few inches on nasty days. Ammo for the .204 is about the same as the .223 for factory hunting rounds. But, if you buy bulk wolf or black hills ammo, the .223 will be much cheaper to shoot.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

If your looking for a cheap duel perpose round then buy a used rifle chambered for the Winchester 243. You can hunt deer and youtes with the same rifle and not be under gunned or over gunned.
Start reloading for it and it will start to shine for both types of hunting.

Other wise stick with the 223, 204, 22-250 or 220 Swift.

 Al


----------



## Dead Nuts (Dec 4, 2008)

i was just looking and a lot of the 204 ammunition is the same price as 223.. reloading material isnt much different either. also saw where some field tests on the 204 actually show less wind drift than the 223 while being considerably faster.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

the professor said:


> do you have a shotgun? if your longest shot would be 100 yards; your better off saving your money on a new gun and use your full choke and some buck shot or a tight waterfowl choke and goose loads, or dead coyote loads. with some of the loads available, and time spent at the patterning board, a 60 yard kill is not out of the realm, with slugs your easily capable of anchoring a yote at 100 yards.


check out the dead coyote rounds and they also make a choke designed specificly for that round. i have dropped dogs out to 70 yards with them


----------



## TreeHunerd (Jan 28, 2008)

Lets hear some love for the often overlooked 221 fireball!! Have harvested fox out to 250yds without them knowing what hit them. Only downfall of fireball is factory ammo only comes in 50grs. Handloading makes the fireball shine! 40gr noslers and varmint grenades bring the fireball close to 223 velocities less powder,noise and recoil. :thumb:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

:eyeroll: I don't get why everyone thinks the 17HMR isn't enough gun at 100 yards. I will admit, there are A LOT better guns out there for yotes, but if you pick a good spot to shoot the coyote, it'll go down in an instant with the 17. Every year my uncle shoots them from his back porch with the 17. He throws all his deer carcasses in the field behind his shop about 100 yards from his house and has yet to have to fire more than once or twice on one and hasn't lost one yet. Shoot right between the eyes or right through the ear and it'll be just as dead as with a 223 or 22 250. Granted that's a hard shot to make, especially if they won't stop moving, but if you do something like he does all it is is a waiting game. Wait for them to get comfortable and can see they're feeding and squeeze the trigger.

That being said, I'd still go with a bigger gun. 204 would be my gun of choice. But there's a ton of other choices 223, 22 250, 243, 22 hornet, 17 centerfires, 218 bee... the list is endless it seems. Heck, if there's nothing behind where they're standing when you blast 'em you could use your deer rifle. Just don't plan on saving the pelts.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

:eyeroll: I don't get why everyone thinks the 17HMR isn't enough gun at 100 yards. I will admit, there are A LOT better guns out there for yotes, but if you pick a good spot to shoot the coyote, it'll go down in an instant with the 17. Every year my uncle shoots them from his back porch with the 17. He throws all his deer carcasses in the field behind his shop about 100 yards from his house and has yet to have to fire more than once or twice on one and hasn't lost one yet. Shoot right between the eyes or right through the ear and it'll be just as dead as with a 223 or 22 250. Granted that's a hard shot to make, especially if they won't stop moving, but if you do something like he does all it is is a waiting game. Wait for them to get comfortable and can see they're feeding and squeeze the trigger.

That being said, I'd still go with a bigger gun. 204 would be my gun of choice. But there's a ton of other choices 223, 22 250, 243, 22 hornet, 17 centerfires, 218 bee... the list is endless it seems. Heck, if there's nothing behind where they're standing when you blast 'em you could use your deer rifle. Just don't plan on saving the pelts.


----------

